# ~~~CINCO DE MAYO LOWRIDER CAR SHOW~~~



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

Due to Things out of OUR Control Our Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car show Will be OUTDOOR ONLY!! Thank you very much and sorry for the INCONVENIENCE. Here Is the updated Flyer for the Front. Thanks

















:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

THIS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE HOTTEST SHOWS ON THE EAST COAST, I CANT WAIT TO BE UP THERE, THE OTHER SHOWS HAVE BEEN AWESOME, BUT THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST ONE YET!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

YEA WE PROBABLY MAKE IT THIS YEAR ILL LET U KNOW LIKE A MONTH AHEAD U KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE LOYALTY N LOWYALTY KICKING BACK TOGETHER HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL LOWYALTY FAMILY GETTING READY FOR 09


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 11 2008, 11:55 PM~12406514
> *YEA WE PROBABLY MAKE IT THIS YEAR ILL LET U KNOW LIKE A MONTH AHEAD U KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE LOYALTY N LOWYALTY KICKING BACK TOGETHER HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL LOWYALTY FAMILY GETTING READY FOR 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

ill think i may come...heard its a good show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: its always been A good show!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 16 2008, 06:44 AM~12443557
> *ill think i may come...heard its a good show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:angry:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ghvakdfsjkaDCsajkcbnaixjnsaijcxbn asjkc aKLJC aJS C


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 22 2008, 06:56 PM~12502250
> *
> THE BEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST PIRIOD
> *


i was there this year is a good show i'll be there next year showing something nice . :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

cool


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

how many lowrider bike clubs go there? hopefully AZTEC SOULZ MARYLAND makes it this year!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 31 2008, 02:13 PM~12570159
> *how many lowrider bike clubs go there? hopefully AZTEC SOULZ MARYLAND makes it this year!
> *


all you need to do come 1 time
you will come back every year
for real   
only lowriders are allowed


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 1 2009, 10:34 AM~12576643
> *all you need to do come 1 time
> you will come back every year
> for real
> ...


im making plans already to roll up there! pm the lowrider bikes fee entry plz!
thanks i see u there! i might be up there one day b4 to hang out in nc!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT THE WHOLE EAST CAOST SHOULD GO.... INCLUDING SOME OF THE STATES THIS SIDE OF THE MISSISSIPPI....


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

lowrider show on the east side 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=384305&st=20


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jan 9 2009, 06:32 AM~12651185
> *lowrider show on the east side
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=384305&st=20
> *


it looks like is going to be a real good show this year .good job old man or lowyalty 48 .


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We will be there!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 9 2009, 08:59 PM~12656677
> *We will be there!!!
> *


MAN STOP BULLSHITTIN!!! AINT NOONE COMING OUTTA FLA TO NO PICNIC. AINT NO REAL RIDERZ LEFT............. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

what's up dirty
va was nice


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12657143
> *MAN STOP BULLSHITTIN!!!  AINT NOONE COMING OUTTA FLA TO NO PICNIC.  AINT NO REAL RIDERZ LEFT............. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know you aint going there with me fool!!If you are,we will count quality of cars not shirts.


One plaque in my window since 94!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

LETS MAKE THIS BIGGER THAN THE OBSESSION PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:08 PM~12666654
> *I know you aint going there with me fool!!If you are,we will count quality of cars not shirts.
> One plaque in my window since 94!!
> *


Ouch! :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

looowrider :0 
show
tttt


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 12 2009, 08:02 PM~12683096
> *Ouch! :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: YOU MAKING THIS SHOW BRO?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 11 2009, 12:08 AM~12666654
> *I know you aint going there with me fool!!If you are,we will count quality of cars not shirts.
> One plaque in my window since 94!!
> *


DON'T HATE THE SHIRTS. WHEN YO ASS BEEN OUT OF FLA WITH A VEHICLE SINCE 94???............. :0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 11 2009, 05:27 PM~12672165
> *LETS MAKE THIS BIGGER THAN THE OBSESSION PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:46 PM~12765927
> *DON'T HATE THE SHIRTS.  WHEN YO ASS BEEN OUT OF FLA WITH A VEHICLE SINCE 94???............. :0
> *


I'm in a position where I can't reply like I want to.I'm in a leadership roll and we (UCE) don't let our emotions get the best of us (except on OffTopic) ,but I can say bring your shit to this show and I'll bring mine. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 20 2009, 07:58 PM~12765298
> *:wave:  :wave: YOU MAKING THIS SHOW BRO?
> *


q.vo carnal como andas de frio .


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 22 2009, 11:15 AM~12780933
> *q.vo carnal como andas de frio .
> *


no sali para nada, smoked 3 cigarros only the whole fucking day :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 23 2009, 06:53 AM~12790527
> *no sali para nada, smoked 3 cigarros only the whole fucking day :biggrin:
> *


you smoke to much yo no me chingao ni 1 . :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 23 2009, 10:53 AM~12791220
> *you smoke to much yo no  me chingao ni 1 . :biggrin:
> *


       :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 21 2009, 08:38 PM~12775383
> *I'm in a position where I can't reply like I want to.I'm in a leadership roll and we (UCE) don't let our emotions get the best of us (except on OffTopic) ,but I can say bring your shit to this show and I'll bring mine. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SHIT????????? hahahahahaha


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

Ill be in ATTENDANCE......this will be my first Cinco De Mayo...but form what i hear its gonna be worth the trip...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

Due to Things out of OUR Control Our Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car show Will be OUTDOOR ONLY!! Thank you very much and sorry for the INCONVENIENCE. Here Is the updated Flyer for the Front. Thanks


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FLA, VA AND MARYLAND STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE THERE........


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 22 2008, 08:56 PM~12502250
> *
> THE BEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST PIRIOD
> *


X2 HOMIE.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

tttt
what's up everybody
3 more months


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:biggrin: Will be here before you know it


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jan 25 2009, 05:20 PM~12810270
> *Ill be in ATTENDANCE......this will be my first Cinco De Mayo...but form what i hear its gonna be worth the trip...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12886581
> *FLA, VA AND MARYLAND STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE THERE........
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jan 25 2009, 05:20 PM~12810270
> *Ill be in ATTENDANCE......this will be my first Cinco De Mayo...but form what i hear its gonna be worth the trip...
> *


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats up lowyalty c.c this BOUNDED C.C frome dalton ga just checking in for your car show are we invited homeboys just let us know what up we herd that last year was a bad hass show and we want to make it overther this year and see whats up with you guys ,also i wanted to say whats up to ruben almost.from the boys from the club BOUNDED C.C in dalton GA. Always lowriding for life :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 15 2009, 07:49 PM~13011299
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FOOL CALL ME!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13017367
> *Whats up lowyalty c.c this BOUNDED C.C frome dalton ga just checking in for your car show are we invited homeboys   just let us know what up we herd that last year was a  bad hass show and we want to make it overther this year and see whats up with you guys ,also i wanted to say whats up to ruben almost.from the boys from the club  BOUNDED C.C in dalton GA. Always lowriding for life  :biggrin:
> *


:0 
bring some beer 
bud light with lime :0 
or cisco :0 :0 
see you at the show




ruben


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 16 2009, 06:21 PM~13019473
> *HEY FOOL CALL ME!!!!
> *


ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
8:00pm today


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuck it will see u there and will drink some beer and party hard.


BOUNDED C.C FOR LIFE 

Mutch love and respect for all the other car clubs. :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Feb 17 2009, 10:05 AM~13027006
> *Fuck it will see u there and will drink some beer and party hard.
> 
> 
> ...


don;t forget to bring some bud light with lime
call me anytime
336 578 0255
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

from 2 years ago

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=384305&st=0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We comming!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 20 2009, 08:10 PM~13063270
> *
> We comming!!!
> *


BETTER BRING YOUR LIVER WITH YA!!!!!!!!!.................... :0


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO+Feb 20 2009, 08:10 PM~13063270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

she's coming too


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 22 2009, 07:08 PM~13078828
> *she's coming too
> 
> 
> ...




Thats whats up Big Homie


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WAS UP LOWYALTY WE GONNA B SEEING U GUYS DIS YEAR BOUNDED C.C GONNA B IN THE HOUSE READY 2 PARTY AND EVERYTHANG


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 1 2008, 08:11 PM~12305611
> *Due to Things out of OUR Control Our Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car show  Will be OUTDOOR ONLY!! Thank you very much and sorry for the INCONVENIENCE. Here Is the updated Flyer for the Front. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...





whats the hop rules???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:






Rubens A ****, He Meant To Say Bring Coronas And Patron... :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Feb 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13067627
> *ORALE CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU '' USO ''
> :0
> *


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Dec 1 2008, 09:11 PM~12305611
> *Due to Things out of OUR Control Our Cinco De Mayo Lowrider Car show  Will be OUTDOOR ONLY!! Thank you very much and sorry for the INCONVENIENCE. Here Is the updated Flyer for the Front. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Feb 26 2009, 11:19 PM~13123128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

2 more months


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS THERE!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Ill be at the Show!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 7 2009, 09:24 PM~13212313
> *I HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS THERE!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13212774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

feels good to lowride
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

their ready for the show


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

to the top^^^^


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I will go if you will let in a guy with Air Bags on my 55 Delivery  

BTW send me some info on how to preregister


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

ANY MOTEL NEAR BY?


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 13 2009, 10:38 PM~13275560
> *ANY MOTEL NEAR BY?
> *


there's some motels too
but i dont got the info yet




but here's the hotels

this one everybody goes too Ramada Inn1336 294 9922

HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS GUIDE:
RATE INDICATES: $ - indicates the cost of one person for one night’s stay.
$ - up to $50
$$ -$50 to $99
$$$ - $100 and up


# NAME ADDRESS PHONE RATE MILES TO COLISEUM

1 Comfort Suites-Airport 7619 Thorndike Rd. 336.882.6666 $$ 7.5miles
800-228-5150

2 Courtyard by Marriott 4400 W. Wendover Ave. 336.294.3800 $$ 4miles
Exit 214 at I-40 800.321.2211 

3 Drury Inn & Suites 3220 High Point Rd. 336.856.9696 $$ 1.5miles
800-DRURY INN

4 Embassy Suites Hotel 204 Centreport Dr. 336.668.4535 $$$ 7.5miles
800-EMBASSY

5 Fairfield Inn by Marriott 2003 Athena Ct. 336.294.9922 $$ 1.5miles
800.228.2800

6 Grandover Resort & 1000 Club Rd. 336.294.1800 $$$ 7miles
Conference Center Exit 120 at I-85 800.472.6301 

7 Greensboro Airport One Marriott Drive 336.852.6540 $$$ 7miles
Marriott Hotel 877.780.4333

8 Greensboro Marriott Downtown304 N. Greene St. 336.379.8000 $$$ 3miles

9 Hampton Inn-Four Seasons 2004 Veasley St. 336.854.8600 $$ 1.5miles
800.HAMPTON 

10 Hampton Inn Greensboro Airport 7803 National Service Rd. 336.605.5500 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.HAMPTON

11 Holiday Inn Express / 3114 Cedar Park Rd. 336.697.4000 $$ 5miles
Guilford Covention Center Exit 128 at I-85/40 800.284.1493

12 Holiday Inn Express Wendover4305 Big Tree Way 336.854.0090 $$ 4miles
I-40 at Wendover Ave. 800.466.5337 

HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS GUIDE:
RATE INDICATES: $ - indicates the cost of one person for one night’s stay.
$ - up to $50
$$ -$50 to $99
$$$ - $100 and up


13 Holiday Inn Greensboro 6426 Burnt Poplar Rd. 336.668.0421 $$ 7.5miles
Airport Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.HOLIDAY 

14 Homewood Suites 201 Centreport Dr. 336.393.0088 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68

15 Howard Johnson 3030 High Point Rd. 336.294.4920 $$ 1miles 
Coliseum 

16 La Quinta Inn & Suites1201 Lanada Rd. 336.316.0100 $$ 4miles
I-40 at Wendover Ave.

17 Microtel Inn 4304 Big Tree Way 336.547.7007 $ 4miles
Greensboro I-40 at Wendover Ave. 800.956.7007 

18 O. Henry Hotel 624 Green Valley RD. 336.854.2000 $$$ 2miles
800.965.8259 

19 Park Lane Hotel 3005 High Point Rd. 336.294.4565 $$$ 1miles
At Four Seasons 800.942.6556

20 Radisson Hotel 415 Swing Rd. 336.299.7650 $$$ 6miles
Greensboro Airport I-40 at Guilford 800.333.3333
College Rd.

21 Ramada Inn-Airport 7067 Albert Pick Rd. 336.668.3900 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.574.7770 

22 Residence Inn by Marriott2000 Veasly St. 336.294.8600 $$$ 1.5miles
800.331.3131

23 Sheraton Greensboro3121 High Point Rd. 336.292.9161 $$$ 1.5miles
At Four Seasons/ Joseph S. Koury 800.242.6556
onvention Center

24 Wingate Inn 6007 Landmark 336.954.7232 $$ 2miles
Center Blvd. 
I-40 at Wendover


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump to the top


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WAS UP HOMEBOYS NOT SO LONG TILL THEDATE BUT AM READY FUK IT MUCH LOV 2 LOWYALTY C.C FROM THEM BOUNDED BOYZ


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Mar 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13295697
> *WAS UP HOMEBOYS NOT SO LONG TILL THEDATE BUT AM READY FUK IT MUCH LOV 2 LOWYALTY C.C FROM THEM BOUNDED BOYZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what's up everybody


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Mar 16 2009, 01:49 PM~13296404
> *:0  :0  :0  what's up everybody
> *


WATS UP MAN AY WAT PART OF NC IS THIS GONNA B AT?


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Mar 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13298553
> *WATS UP MAN AY WAT PART OF NC IS THIS GONNA B AT?
> *


greenboro :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Gonna print that out and send it in.

You might wanna come to the cruise and collect money too.

So lets make this one official

April 11 2009 
First Ever
Central N.C. Low Riders Cruise In
Grill 57
4202 Fayetteville rd. 
Garner NC

Bring your Family and friends. There is good food and good people to meet so lets show some people what Low Riders are all about.


So far I have these people attending:

turnin-heads
PORT CITY RYDA
Candimann and Street Dreamz
illholla
Lo Habits 4 Life (club)
Kaddilakking
Impala John and Low Level C.C.
and 58 Del-pala

EDIT: add Payaso's 49 and NC Majestics


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

to the top


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

morning bump ^^^^^^^


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Mar 15 2009, 08:41 AM~13285170
> *there's some motels too
> but i dont got the info  yet
> but here's the hotels
> ...


thanks carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LETS GET THIS CRACKIN AND BEIN ON PAGE 4 AIN'T WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT :uh: 

LOWYALTY WHERE YOU AT ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 7 2009, 09:23 PM~13212774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Mar 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13366433
> *ttt
> *



YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE THE TRIP???


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ruben..

You having me come up there to cover it for Lowrider again this year?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13367421
> *YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE THE TRIP???
> *


We will be there fo so


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13364784
> *LETS GET THIS CRACKIN AND BEIN ON PAGE 4 AIN'T WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT  :uh:
> 
> LOWYALTY WHERE YOU AT ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






X2...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Mar 23 2009, 07:16 PM~13367498
> *We will be there fo so
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Yezzir!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13367446
> *Ruben..
> 
> You having me come up there to cover it for Lowrider again this year?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2009, 11:17 PM~12648019
> *TTT THE WHOLE EAST CAOST SHOULD GO.... INCLUDING SOME OF THE STATES THIS SIDE OF THE MISSISSIPPI....
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Ruben.. Just left you a message


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Mar 24 2009, 10:06 AM~13372378
> *Ruben.. Just left you a message
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ROOMS BOOKED!!

CANT WAITT!!


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WERE READY 4 SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump one time.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Mar 28 2009, 10:59 PM~13419858
> *ttt
> 
> *


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

to the top


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

2006 Greensboro Coverage by SiK RyDa

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259875

(note - all the download links are expired)


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

LETS SQUASH THE BEEF. I HOPE TO SEE G-RIDEZ, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY OUT HERE REPRESENTIN'


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13436453
> *LETS SQUASH THE BEEF. I HOPE TO SEE G-RIDEZ, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY OUT HERE REPRESENTIN'
> *


no beef only carne asada. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Mar 30 2009, 10:43 PM~13437122
> *no beef only carne asada. :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Mar 30 2009, 07:43 PM~13437122
> *no beef only carne asada. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Mar 31 2009, 07:20 AM~13442012
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW
> *


same here

you guys coming down?


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

on the news talking about the show


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 1 2009, 12:06 AM~13449290
> *on the news talking about the show
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13453514
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Mar 30 2009, 09:43 PM~13437122
> *no beef only carne asada. :biggrin:
> *


i can dig in to it :biggrin: Whats UP?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13457805
> *:0
> *



:ugh:










:uh:


They Asked To Throw Up Your Car Club Not Your Penis Size Ruben... :roflmao:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 06:43 PM~13458423
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Mar 31 2009, 08:24 PM~13447240
> *same here
> 
> you guys coming down?
> *


YEAH MAYNE AND IM JUICED THIS YEAR AS WELL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 1 2009, 08:43 PM~13458423
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


  no


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

i was drunk my finger was tired :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 3 2009, 08:03 AM~13473567
> *i was drunk my finger was tired :biggrin:
> *



lazy bastard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

we was thinkin of comin topless is that cool ?????


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

PERRY BRING THEM ALL WE DON'T MIND.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13479010
> *
> *



come on now we all know fla don't leave fla homie


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: i came from fl
dad city fl


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lookin forward to this event.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 4 2009, 11:23 AM~13482541
> *:biggrin: i came from fl
> dad city fl
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: thought there was something wrong with ya lolololol


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0 :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

to the top


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

wow


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 5 2009, 12:40 PM~13489013
> *wow
> *


wow what Rubama.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 4 2009, 12:23 PM~13482541
> *:biggrin: i came from fl
> dad city fl
> *


YOU MEAN DADE COUNTY?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 5 2009, 06:39 PM~13490413
> *YOU MEAN DADE COUNTY?
> *



no he meant dade city ???? you tell him where he from ?????


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13491319
> *no he meant dade city ????  you tell him where he from ?????
> *


i've never heard of dade city, thats why i asked him if he meant dade county. i know youre from hell though


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 5 2009, 10:32 PM~13491418
> *i've never heard of dade city, thats why i asked him if he meant dade county. i know youre from hell though
> *






hno:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up up up up up


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Mar 24 2009, 04:52 AM~13371538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Mar 15 2009, 09:41 AM~13285170
> *there's some motels too
> but i dont got the info  yet
> but here's the hotels
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.myfox8.com/video/?autoStart=tru...&clipId=3624314


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13499839
> *http://www.myfox8.com/video/?autoStart=tru...&clipId=3624314
> *



:0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

RUBAMA YOU MAKE ME PROUD HOMIE.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 6 2009, 07:58 PM~13501899
> *RUBAMA YOU MAKE ME PROUD HOMIE.
> *


x2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

lets ride


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

Can lowrods come to the show master ruben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 7 2009, 07:30 PM~13510847
> *Can  lowrods come to the show master ruben  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin like the show gonna be reall good


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 8 2009, 03:54 PM~13519347
> *lookin like the show gonna be reall good
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 8 2009, 04:54 PM~13519347
> *lookin like the show gonna be reall good
> *





:yes:


----------



## suellen79 (Nov 10, 2008)

its lookin good     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by suellen79_@Apr 9 2009, 02:46 PM~13530217
> *its lookin good         :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

WHERE ARE U MASTER RUBEN. I SEEN YOU ON TV AGAIN


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 10 2009, 02:49 PM~13539742
> *WHERE ARE U MASTER RUBEN. I SEEN YOU ON TV AGAIN
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i'm trying


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13541411
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i'm trying
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

PUPPPET IN THA HOUSE :nicoderm:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

up top


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

down low


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

roadtrip..


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 13 2009, 12:57 PM~13562317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

tttttttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Hey ill be there!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 15 2009, 12:26 AM~13580890
> *Hey ill be there!!
> *


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2009, 11:26 PM~13580890
> *Hey ill be there!!
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 15 2009, 05:28 PM~13587395
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Uce you coming?


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ya'll go vote for Twotons girl

Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOYALTY IS GOING 2 BE PRESENT CAN WAIT FOR SHOW WE READY FOR DA ROADTRIP
LOYALTY LIVING DA LOWRIDER LIFE EVERYDAY SEE U THERE HOMIES


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TO THE TOP ! ! !


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

4th Annual -----------Steady Growing ----------Can't wait =======




:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

LATE NIGHT BUMP.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 19 2009, 12:39 AM~13618807
> *LATE NIGHT BUMP.
> *


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

2 more weekssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 20 2009, 05:43 PM~13634717
> *2 more weekssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 8 2009, 04:26 PM~12643899
> *:angry:
> *


it went from being the best show on the east coast period to an angry face.....thats funny :biggrin: cant play both sides of the fence


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TO ALL THE RIDERS ON THE EASTSIDE...SERVIN'EM WILL BE AT CINCO DE MAYO AGAIN THIS YEAR AND WILL BE FILMING ALL DAY!!

WE ARE STAYING AT THE: 

Ramada at the Coliseum 
2003 Athena Court
Greensboro, NC 

MAKE SURE YOU CRUZE BY AND GRAB YOURSELF A DVD ALONG WITH SOME FOOTAGE FOR THE NEXT DVD COMING OUT! 

WE WILL BE OUT THERE ALL NIGHT, SEE YOU ALL THEN AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP!

LOOKING FORWARD TO CINCO DE MAYO..TTT :biggrin: 

LOOK FOR THIS BANNER IN THE HOTEL PARKING LOT


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

bumped


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13643178
> *TO ALL THE RIDERS ON THE EASTSIDE...SERVIN'EM WILL BE AT CINCO DE MAYO AGAIN THIS YEAR AND WILL BE FILMING ALL DAY!!
> 
> WE ARE STAYING AT THE:
> ...



i'm getting me a copy fo sho.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Apr 21 2009, 09:39 AM~13641777
> *it went from being the best show on the east coast period to an angry face.....thats funny  :biggrin:  cant play both sides of the fence
> *





you know why homie dont act like you dont  but fuck it i could care less


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Me and VooDoo Lounge will be there foe sho!! I Can't Wait!!!!!


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 08:48 AM~13652762
> *you know why homie dont act like you dont    but fuck it i could care less
> *


I dont know what u talking cause unlike u I say something when I have a problem wit something r somebody...I been the same person since day 1 there is no wishy washy shit wit me homie....but u rite fuck it


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Apr 22 2009, 08:36 AM~13653862
> *I dont know what u talking cause unlike u I say something when I have a problem wit something r somebody...I been the same person since day 1 there is no wishy washy shit wit me homie....but u rite fuck it
> *





so what are you saying that i am 2 face now? fool please all i've done is be real with you guys and try to help out AT ALL TIMES and what did i get out of all of you a biggg fuck you if it wasn't for me there would be no cinco there would be no lowyalty you can ask anyone that was there from the start what where they doing before i got there NOTHING!!!! IT IS THE BEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST PIRIOD AND I HOPE IT STAY'S THAT WAY FOR YEARS TO COME AND THE REASON WHY I HAD THE ANGRY FACE JUST SO YOU KNOW IS BECAUSE I THOUGHT THAT LOWYALTY AND ME HAD PUT THINGS BIHING AND WHERE COOL BUT YOU GUYS MADE IT VERY CLEAR THAT WE ...I WASN'T WELCOME AT THE CINCO AND IN YOUR FORUM SO FUCK WHAT YOU AND EVERYONE HAS TO SAY ABOUT ME AND IF YOU HAD A PROBLEM YOU SHOUD HAD CALLED ME FIRST


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13653497
> *Me and VooDoo Lounge will be there foe sho!!  I Can't Wait!!!!!
> *


 :0 it was nice talking to you i see you at the show


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 12:26 PM~13654988
> *so what are you saying that i am 2 face now?  fool please all i've done is be real with you guys and try to help out AT ALL TIMES and what did i get out of all of you  a biggg fuck you if it wasn't for me there would be no cinco there would be no lowyalty you can ask anyone  that was there from the start what where they doing before i got there  NOTHING!!!! IT IS THE BEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST  PIRIOD  AND I HOPE IT STAY'S THAT WAY FOR YEARS TO COME  AND THE REASON WHY I HAD THE ANGRY FACE  JUST SO YOU KNOW  IS BECAUSE I THOUGHT THAT LOWYALTY AND ME HAD PUT THINGS BIHING AND WHERE COOL BUT YOU GUYS MADE IT VERY CLEAR THAT WE  ...I WASN'T WELCOME  AT THE CINCO AND IN YOUR FORUM  SO FUCK WHAT YOU AND EVERYONE HAS TO SAY ABOUT ME  AND IF YOU HAD A PROBLEM YOU SHOUD HAD CALLED ME FIRST
> *


say homie as far as you and lowyalty havin a problem,,thats not an issue,,,,RUBEN HAD ALSO THOUGHT THINGZ WERE AND ARE GOOD BETWEEN YOU AND LOWYALTY......I BELIEVE YOU AND JESSE HAVE PERSONAL ISSUES BETWEEN THE 2 OF YOU,,,I THINK 2 MEN ,,2GROWN MEN SHOULD HANDLE THOSE ISSUEZ OUTSIDE OF THE COMPUTER ON A GROWN MAN,,GROWN MEN TYPE SITUATION,...FACE CONVOSATION,,..WE'RE IN THIS TO SHOW UNITY NOT SEPARATION.IF..ANYBODY ELSE THATS IN LOWYALTY THAT HAS SUM SLICK SHIT 2 SAY KEEP IT 2YOSELF AND REALIZE WE'RE HERE TO HAVE FUN AN BUILD A HEALTHY TYPE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.I MEET YOU GUYZ AND I DON'T HAVE ANY ISSUES. BUT UNITY SHOULD BE THE FOCUS...I COOL WITH MMMMM'Z....NOT BEING DADDY,BUT DAMN,,,YALL HAVE A PERSONAL BEEF,NOT A LOWRIDIN BEEF.      COME ON FAMILY


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

I dont have any beef with Jessie at all and I didnt think that I did. He is the one making comments and trying to start shit but I feel what you are saying and I agree 100%. I hope everything works out with the show u guys have fun.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13655583
> *I dont have any beef with Jessie at all and I didnt think that I did. He is the one making comments and trying to start shit but I feel what you are saying and I agree 100%. I hope everything works out with the show u guys have fun.
> *


WHO IS THIZ ANYWAY IZ THIZ CARLOS? JUZ ASKN :happysad:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13655583
> *I dont have any beef with Jessie at all and I didnt think that I did. He is the one making comments and trying to start shit but I feel what you are saying and I agree 100%. I hope everything works out with the show u guys have fun.
> *


HIT ME BACK


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 22 2009, 01:12 PM~13655418
> *:0  it was nice talking to you  i see you at the show
> *


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Apr 22 2009, 11:31 AM~13655617
> *WHO IS THIZ ANYWAY IZ THIZ CARLOS?  JUZ ASKN :happysad:
> *



yes sir this is carlos :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: westcoastridin, Patti Dukez


the queen is here :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13656045
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: westcoastridin, Patti Dukez
> the queen is here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I like that!

How's it going Carlos, man we look forward to seeing you again this next weekend!! You coming up to the hotel Saturday night?

Beer


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Ruben I really enjoyed talking to you last night sounds like you got a lot going on that is great..I look forward to hearing how that works out!!

I'll see you next weekend and like I said I'll give you a shout when we roll into town


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

I aint never had any beef wit Carlos....if he would look back he remember I was the one praisin him for building bad ass lowriders in my pm to him and I don't have any problems callin him up but everybody knows he dont answer the phone..I was just saying don't say the show was one thing then change it later


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wuts good Suge


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 22 2009, 12:27 PM~13656220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I like that!
> 
> How's it going Carlos, man we look forward to seeing you again this next weekend!!  You coming up to the hotel Saturday night?
> ...




:cheesy: 4 sure i'll be there saturday night


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Apr 22 2009, 12:37 PM~13656300
> *I aint never had any beef wit Carlos....if he would look back he remember I was the one praisin him for building bad ass lowriders in my pm to him and I don't have any problems callin him up but everybody knows he dont answer the phone..I was just saying don't say the show was one thing then change it later
> *




ok jess  but i didn't say anything about the show all i did was post a mad face thats all  your right i dont awnser the phone i work all day and got 2 kids no time for phone calls


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 03:04 PM~13656560
> *:cheesy:  4 sure i'll be there saturday night
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13656600
> *ok jess    but i didn't say anything about the show  all i did was  post a mad face thats all   your right i dont awnser the phone i work all day and got 2 kids no time for phone calls
> *


Well thats what I was talking bout


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Apr 22 2009, 01:19 PM~13656711
> *Well thats what I was talking bout
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

LOWYALTY48(aka spanish fly), Scrapin63, westcoastridin
hello everybody :wave: 
life is good :yes: :yes:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey there lil Spanish Fly :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

yes


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

what's up FULLYCLOWNIN
how you doing?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 22 2009, 02:34 PM~13656870
> *what's up FULLYCLOWNIN
> how you doing?
> *



i'm straight .....just thinkin to myself that face post was from january :uh: 

this is none of my bus. but i don't think this is the place 
for all that ........sid is right ....what happened is in the past 
and i think both sides need to try to leave it there and move 
on it don't look good at all homies


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hope no one takes this the wrong way 
and i don't mean to step out of line


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*HE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME DVDS WITH HIM OF THE OBSESSION FEST 
SO PLAN ON PICKIN UP A COPY WHILE YOU ARE THERE .......

THIS DVD WILL BE RELEASED AT THE OBSESSION FEST ON SEPT. 27 
IN ATL GA. 

SO EVERYONE ON THE EAST COAST NEEDS TO PUT THERE GAME FACES ON 
AND LOOK THERE BEST NEXT WEEKEND ....SEE YOU HOMIES THERE </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 04:54 PM~13657099
> *HE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME DVDS WITH HIM OF THE OBSESSION FEST
> SO PLAN ON PICKIN UP A COPY WHILE YOU ARE THERE .......
> 
> ...


*


:thumbsup:*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hno:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Thatts wat I'm talkin bout them bombs are tight


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13655903
> *yes sir this is carlos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool,nice lay out in da mag.....i c we have the same hair designer\barber.....we need 2 get payaso a hair cut like us.,,it might make him look as cool azz his bomb azz truck :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Apr 23 2009, 05:56 AM~13664483
> *cool,nice lay out in da mag.....i c we have the same hair designer\barber.....we need 2 get payaso a hair cut like us.,,it might make him look as cool azz his bomb azz truck :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Good Morning let's get hype some come Cinco de Mayo's past


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  















































And finally…


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

what up ruban? a man is low level gonna be setting up wit you guys at the show??
an i got a guy thats starting a Rollerz Only chapter here in j-ville. he wants to no some info on the show. if you want i'll pm the number to you. this way you can get a hold of him. he told me he would try to get a few cars from out west here this year. but it's getting close, so i dunno...but let me no hommie  ASAP! and when is the lates he can register the cars??


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

one more bump...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 24 2009, 10:33 AM~13676447
> *one more bump...
> *


I'll match that bump and give two bumps.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 24 2009, 09:13 AM~13676826
> *I'll match that bump and give two bumps.
> *


3rd bump ttt.
bump patti...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 24 2009, 10:28 AM~13676370
> *what up ruban? a man is low level gonna be setting up wit you guys at the show??
> an i got a guy thats starting a Rollerz Only chapter here in j-ville. he wants to no some info on the show. if you want i'll pm the number to you. this way you can get a hold of him. he told me he would try to get a few cars from out west here this year. but it's getting close, so i dunno...but let me no hommie    ASAP! and when is the lates he can register the cars??
> *


336 512 2069 
call me


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

Today
Apr 25


Partly Cloudy

91°
62°

10%



91°F

Sun
Apr 26


Sunny

89°
59°

0%



89°F

Mon
Apr 27


Sunny

88°
60°

0%



88°F

Tue
Apr 28


Partly Cloudy

85°
62°

10%



85°F

Wed
Apr 29


Scattered T-Storms

75°
62°

40%



75°F

Thu
Apr 30


Isolated T-Storms

76°
61°

30%



76°F

Fri
May 1


Isolated T-Storms

84°
61°

30%



84°F

Sat
May 2


Mostly Sunny

82°
61°

10%



82°F

Sun
May 3


Mostly Sunny

79°
61°

10%



79°F

Mon
May 4


Partly Cloudy

75°
60°

10%



75°F


Last Updated Apr 25, 5:51 AM ET
Printable Forecast

Details Video Text Averages 



NEW: Larger Radar Maps & No Ads


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 07:03 PM~13659123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 25 2009, 02:50 AM~13684752
> *Today
> Apr 25
> Partly Cloudy
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 24 2009, 02:01 PM~13678533
> *3rd bump ttt.
> bump patti...
> *


Nobody out bumps me...so

























BUMP


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13684881
> *Nobody out bumps me...so
> BUMP
> *




Who posted in: ~~~CINCO DE MAYO LOWRIDER CAR SHOW~~~
Poster Posts 
LOWYALTY48 58 
Scrilla 43 
klasick83 42 
USO-ORLANDO 23 
FULLYCLOWNIN 22 
westcoastridin 11 
God's Son2 10 
Patti Dukez 10 
Renaul 9 
Scrapin63 8 
PAYASO'S49 6 
BIG DIRTY 5 
69droptop 5 
SIRDRAKE 5 
flaked85 4 
wintonrogelio209 4 
low350 4 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 4 
BOUNDEDC.C 4 
jimenez bikes 3 
tlc64impala 3 
lowridinboyz 2 
payfred 2 
Prohopper64 2 
PAW PAW 2 
REGAL81 2 
mr.casper 2 
58 Del-pala 2 
mrpuppet 2 
Lac-of-Respect 2 
Euro2low 2 
BIGDOLLABILL 1 
cleverlos 1 
Mario aka LilJuan 1 
82 Q-Deville 1 
Vayzfinest 1 
kandychromegsxr 1 
white link 93 1 
DUVAL 1 
obsession63 1 
SiK RyDa 1 
VooDoo Lounge 1 
suellen79 1 
Mr_cutty_84 1 
ONE_AND_ONLY 1 
MISTER ED 1 
4pumpcoupe 1 
Close window & open topic​


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

and more ttt


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

almost there fellas time ta put those last touch ups on the rides


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

1 week left til the baddest show on earth


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Apr 25 2009, 07:27 PM~13688946
> *1 week left til the baddest show on earth
> *


x2


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Apr 25 2009, 06:01 PM~13688403
> *almost there fellas time ta put those last touch ups on the rides
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 25 2009, 05:12 AM~13684881
> *Nobody out bumps me...so
> BUMP
> *


i'll bump you baby. :biggrin: 


























j/k


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 25 2009, 08:00 PM~13689171
> *i'll bump you baby. :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


nadamas que lo mire tu senora :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 26 2009, 08:18 AM~13691924
> *nadamas que lo mire tu senora :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Apr 26 2009, 05:18 AM~13691924
> *nadamas que lo mire tu senora :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 25 2009, 11:10 PM~13689784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

2 Members: payfred, wintonrogelio209

See you tommorrow!


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13696877
> *2 Members: payfred, wintonrogelio209
> 
> See you tommorrow!
> *


HELL YEAH USO  HEY WUT YA DOING ON LIL ? SHOULDN'T YOU BE POLISHING MY PLAQUE???? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

One Show Down Today, One More To Go Next Week... :biggrin: 



Hey Fawkers, Where We Watching The Pacquiao Vs Hatton Fight? :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13697161
> *One Show Down Today, One More To Go Next Week...  :biggrin:
> Hey Fawkers, Where We Watching The Pacquiao Vs Hatton Fight? :dunno:
> *




DAMN NOT AT RUBENS WHAT EVER WE DO THE LAST TIME 
WE WATCHED A FIGHT OVER THERE THAT FOOL AIN'T SOME HOT WINGS AND SPENT THE REST OFF THE NIGHT IN THE SHITTER LOLOLOLOLOL

THE WORST PART NO ONE ELSE COULD USE IT EITHER LOLOLOL


DAMN RUBEN I STILL SMELL CABRON HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

in the trailer leaving this friday


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 26 2009, 10:06 PM~13697161
> *One Show Down Today, One More To Go Next Week...  :biggrin:
> Hey Fawkers, Where We Watching The Pacquiao Vs Hatton Fight? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 26 2009, 10:10 PM~13697212
> *DAMN NOT AT RUBENS WHAT EVER WE DO THE LAST TIME
> WE WATCHED A FIGHT OVER THERE THAT FOOL AIN'T SOME HOT  WINGS AND SPENT THE REST OFF THE NIGHT IN THE SHITTER LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 26 2009, 10:41 PM~13697619
> *in the trailer leaving this friday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
see you saturday


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13681520
> *336 512 2069
> call me
> *


yea man i gave him ur number, he should be give'n you a call this week. his name is robert. he talks like he'll havehis plaque an everything to start up the club. but i dunno hommie. let me no whats up!!
oo...hope we don't get rained out.. forcast this morning said we would have thunder stroems   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 27 2009, 12:41 AM~13697619
> *in the trailer leaving this friday
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if that cutlass wit the big ass motor and all the gold engraving is in that trailer...hmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

BUMP FROM THA SECOND PAGE........

WET T-SHIRT CONTEST FOR E VERYBODY IF IT RAINS.....WE SHOULD BE GOOD SLIGHT CHANCE FOR LATE EVENING


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:54 PM~13657099
> *HE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME DVDS WITH HIM OF THE OBSESSION FEST
> SO PLAN ON PICKIN UP A COPY WHILE YOU ARE THERE .......
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW OBSESSION C.C. WILL BE SELLIN
DRINKS AT THE SHOW TO HELP SUPPORT OBSESSION FEST 
SO NO NEED TO BRING YOUR COOLERS ....HELP US HELP YOU 
REMEMBER WE TRY TO KEEP THE COST OF OBSESSION FEST 
AS LOW AS POSSIBLE SO ANY HELP WITH THAT IS APPRECIATED THANKS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 10:23 AM~13701828
> *i wonder if that cutlass wit the big ass motor and all the gold engraving is in that trailer...hmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


That's Pure Elegance Homie


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 27 2009, 06:13 PM~13705825
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW OBSESSION C.C. WILL BE SELLIN
> DRINKS AT THE SHOW TO HELP SUPPORT OBSESSION FEST
> SO NO NEED TO BRING YOUR COOLERS ....HELP US HELP YOU
> ...



also any alcohol will be taken at the gate........to support my afterparty


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

look forward to meeting sum new people


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 27 2009, 07:46 PM~13708086
> *look forward to meeting sum new people
> *



I'M NOT NEW BUT I'LL MEET YA ANYWAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

this year i'm going to wet the girls :0 :0 :0  :yes: :yes.)(.)


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 27 2009, 07:04 PM~13708335
> *this year i'm going to wet the girls :0  :0  :0    :yes:  :yes.)(.)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 27 2009, 08:04 PM~13708335
> *this year i'm going to wet the girls :0  :0  :0    :yes:  :yes.)(.)
> *



WELL YOU GETTIN THE LADIES WET WILL BE A CHANGE LOLOLOLOL


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

see you all there


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Apr 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13706950
> *That's Pure Elegance Homie
> *


OOOO...so is it gonna be at the show?????


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13708335
> *this year i'm going to wet the girls :0  :0  :0    :yes:  :yes.)(.)
> *


hope theres more girls than last year... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 28 2009, 01:38 AM~13712410
> *see you all there
> *


whatchu gone be drivin down homie


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

hope the weather is nice hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 28 2009, 06:03 PM~13718948
> *hope the weather is nice  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Lets do this!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 27 2009, 11:07 PM~13709436
> *WELL YOU GETTIN THE LADIES WET WILL BE A CHANGE LOLOLOLOL
> *





BWAHAHAHAHAA... Ruben Cant Even Wet His Ass With The Hose... :roflmao:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 28 2009, 09:49 PM~13721545
> *BWAHAHAHAHAA... Ruben Cant Even Wet His Ass With The Hose... :roflmao:
> *


you coming to my house saturday?
call me


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 28 2009, 09:11 PM~13721017
> *Lets do this!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 28 2009, 05:14 AM~13713057
> *OOOO...so is it gonna be at the show?????
> *


yea it will there


----------



## rzombie125 (Nov 1, 2004)

ruben, is that old man gonna be there selling ice cream again? that $hit was the bomb man....the ice cream that is, not the old man


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@Apr 29 2009, 10:20 AM~13727440
> *ruben, is that old man gonna be there selling ice cream again?  that $hit was the bomb man....the ice cream that is, not the old man
> *


that was funny,,,the short man will b there MR RUBOMA :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

almost time homiess!! WASSSUP


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@Apr 29 2009, 10:20 AM~13727440
> *ruben, is that old man gonna be there selling ice cream again?  that $hit was the bomb man....the ice cream that is, not the old man
> *


yes :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 29 2009, 12:02 PM~13728779
> *almost time homiess!! WASSSUP
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

We are ready :biggrin: Look forward to it, looks like it's going to be a great weekend


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW'S READY TO GO AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL COVER GIRL "*CHOLE*"!!!!! SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR MAGAZINE SIGNED BY HER....


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

That's whats up


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

LOOK FOR THIS BANNER AT THE HOTEL </span>:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 










See you all there!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2009, 02:13 PM~13731016
> *STREETLOW'S READY TO GO AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL COVER GIRL "CHOLE"!!!!! SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR MAGAZINE SIGNED BY HER....
> 
> 
> ...


Dam can't wait 2 take some pics with Chole


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 28 2009, 06:14 AM~13713057
> *OOOO...so is it gonna be at the show?????
> *


Yea Homie Pure Elegance is going 2 be at da show I hope it don't rain


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2009, 04:13 PM~13731016
> *STREETLOW'S READY TO GO AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL COVER GIRL "CHOLE"!!!!! SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR MAGAZINE SIGNED BY HER....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

ver ustedes allí


see you guys there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2009, 02:13 PM~13731016
> *STREETLOW'S READY TO GO AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL COVER GIRL "CHOLE"!!!!! SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR MAGAZINE SIGNED BY HER....
> 
> 
> ...



IS SHE GONNA BE AVALIABLE SAT NIGHT ??????LOL


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Apr 28 2009, 10:08 AM~13713535
> *whatchu gone be drivin down homie
> *


ramp truck :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 29 2009, 09:51 PM~13735694
> *IS SHE GONNA BE AVALIABLE SAT NIGHT ??????LOL
> *


she be at my house saturday night


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

hey Ruben whats the rule with pets? I cannt leave mt dog at home all day like that. He is cool and very friendly and knows how to act around cars cause I take him to alot of shows/cruise-ins.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 30 2009, 06:25 AM~13739694
> *hey Ruben whats the rule with pets? I cannt leave mt dog at home all day like that. He is cool and very friendly and knows how to act around cars cause I take him to alot of shows/cruise-ins.
> *


no dogs allowed sorry. theres just too many people too many cars to worry about.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 28 2009, 11:03 PM~13721819
> *you coming to my house saturday?
> call me
> *






:nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 30 2009, 07:12 AM~13739684
> *she be at my house saturday night
> *




Nevermind, Ill Be There... :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 30 2009, 09:22 AM~13741687
> *Nevermind, Ill Be There... :biggrin:
> *


in the case i'm coming too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 30 2009, 05:12 AM~13739684
> *she be at my house saturday night
> *



WHAT HAPPENED SUE INVITE HER OVER FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13747641
> *WHAT HAPPENED SUE INVITE HER OVER FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


no sue don't know she's coming :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Where is everyone gunna be at on sat night? Where is everyone cruisin?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

sat cruise is rumored to be downtown g boro....great club scene....just be careful and respectful because gboro POLICE can be real dickheads especially if you flyin rags....JUST EVERYBODY BE SAFE.....see yall on sunday when you register your rides I'll be at the gate.....

SUGE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm rollin out now


see ya there!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13748001
> *Where is everyone gunna be at on sat night?  Where is everyone cruisin?
> 
> 
> *



THE RAMADA PARKIN LOT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 27 2009, 04:13 PM~13705825
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW OBSESSION C.C. WILL BE SELLIN
> DRINKS AT THE SHOW TO HELP SUPPORT OBSESSION FEST
> SO NO NEED TO BRING YOUR COOLERS ....HELP US HELP YOU
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:54 PM~13657099
> *HE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME DVDS WITH HIM OF THE OBSESSION FEST
> SO PLAN ON PICKIN UP A COPY WHILE YOU ARE THERE .......
> 
> ...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 01:54 PM~13657099
> *HE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME DVDS WITH HIM OF THE OBSESSION FEST
> SO PLAN ON PICKIN UP A COPY WHILE YOU ARE THERE .......
> 
> ...


*
how much?*


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Apr 30 2009, 07:42 PM~13748460
> *sat cruise is rumored to be downtown g boro....great club scene....just be careful and respectful because gboro  POLICE can be real dickheads especially if you flyin rags....JUST EVERYBODY BE SAFE.....see yall on sunday when you register your rides I'll be at the gate.....
> 
> SUGE
> *


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 1 2009, 09:16 AM~13753335
> *how much?
> *



he cheap usally like $15 but not sure what he doing out here ???


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 1 2009, 07:53 AM~13752485
> *THE RAMADA PARKIN LOT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Remember to look for the banner at the hotel  










Got some goodies coming up soon and hopefully t-shirts too  




























InkedCity.com :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 1 2009, 12:30 PM~13755940
> *Remember to look for the banner at the hotel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

where is everyone??


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@May 1 2009, 06:32 PM~13758537
> *where is everyone??
> *


you a day early dogg, just read the bible to pass the time :biggrin: :cool see you sunday


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13758765
> *you a day early dogg, just read the bible to pass the time  :biggrin:  :cool see you sunday
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 1 2009, 06:56 PM~13758765
> *you a day early dogg, just read the bible to pass the time  :biggrin:  :cool see you sunday
> *






funny you say that, i do gotta write a 200 word essay on the bible/jesus


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

im ready.. nt showing anything.. but im bringing my truck so i have something to playwith.. 


Bump..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 1 2009, 10:15 AM~13754621
> *ttt
> *


 oh yea i just got my motor mount lifted 3/4 inch today.. it was a pain in the ass.. no more busted oil filters.. best beleive i come out swinging for now on!!!


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm already chillin at the Ramada Inn


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@May 1 2009, 09:55 PM~13760715
> *I'm already chillin at the Ramada Inn
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

streetlow mag is here


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2009, 03:13 PM~13731016
> *STREETLOW'S READY TO GO AND WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL COVER GIRL "CHOLE"!!!!! SO DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR MAGAZINE SIGNED BY HER....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

lucky you 

i need to make it up there just to see Chole


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

1 more day


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: klasick83, 59Impala, westcoastridin


:wave:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 1 2009, 08:35 PM~13760501
> *im ready.. nt showing anything.. but im bringing my truck  so i have something to playwith..
> Bump..
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

BUMP UP FOR THE CINCO SHOW TOMARROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i figured there would be more action in here. 



how many peeps are down there already?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 2 2009, 01:18 PM~13765120
> *i figured there would be more action in here.
> how many peeps are down there already?
> *


Im here!!(cause i live here!!!) but seen 4-5 cars at the carwash. a kandy red cutlass and a 64 is all i really seen as i was drivin by but there was a few others wit wires


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

made to nc at 7:40 am saturday we left yesterday at 4pm and our truck broke down on the last exit of the nj turnpike, f**king truck ... i had to take the truck back to a friends house and try to rent a pick up but no one was open,, good thing one of our club members has a yukon and we drove it here with that.. but the good news is that were here alreadyyyyyyy


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

We're already here fully stocked with black magic see everone at the show in the morn.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

http://i42.tinypic.com/33[IMG]
[img]http://i43.tinypic.com/23stzwn.jpg








some from today from the homi will camera


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Cant wait to see you guys tommorow!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 3 2009, 12:49 AM~13768226
> *
> *


punk


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 2 2009, 05:35 PM~13765565
> *made to nc at 7:40 am saturday we left yesterday at 4pm and our truck broke down on the last exit of the nj turnpike, f**king truck ... i had to take the truck back to a friends house and try to rent a pick up but no one was open,, good thing one of our club members has a yukon and we drove it here with that..  but the good news is that were here alreadyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> ...


that aint no lowrider!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 2 2009, 08:19 PM~13767414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

hows the weather over there? cuz its pourin down cats and dogs here in wilkes county?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

hows the weather over there? cuz its pourin down cats and dogs here in wilkes county?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

bright and sunny in g-boro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilbluetruck98 (Apr 27, 2009)

great show today saw some high quality rides out there will deffinaley be back next year hopefully with my 62 finished


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilbluetruck98_@May 3 2009, 01:56 PM~13771486
> *great show today saw some high quality rides out there will deffinaley be back next year hopefully with my 62 finished
> *


damn zac i didnt even see you out there?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ANOTHER OUTSTANDING SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

GREAT SHOW EVERYONE LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 3 2009, 08:15 PM~13773478
> *GREAT SHOW EVERYONE LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!!!
> 
> *



NO DOUBT HAD A BLAST WITH EVERYONE SEE MOST OF YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## lilbluetruck98 (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2009, 07:19 PM~13772172
> *damn zac i didnt even see you out there?
> *


didnt see you either i did see your car tho


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@May 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13773134
> *HERE ARE THE CINCO DE MAYO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@May 3 2009, 07:42 PM~13773169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone got any pics of my car from the hop??


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks for everybody for coming to the show

i see everybody in 


~~BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST COAST
OBSESSION FEST SEPTEMBER 27TH ATL. DRAGWAY~~


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 4 2009, 12:43 AM~13775276
> *thanks for everybody for coming to the show
> 
> i see everybody in
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

DAMN I DON'T WANT TO GO TO WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 4 2009, 05:27 AM~13776829
> *DAMN I DON'T WANT TO GO TO WORK!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT LOWYALTY C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME C U CATS N SEPT........



GOOD C N EVERYONE AGAIN WHOOP WHOOP YALL......


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT TIME HOMMIES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13774889
> *Anyone got any pics of my car from the hop??
> *



CAROLINA FEST


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 4 2009, 08:22 AM~13777497
> *More hop pics!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 4 2009, 08:23 AM~13777931
> *CAROLINA FEST
> *


what section is that under?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 4 2009, 08:17 AM~13777452
> *Some pics from the HOP.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

never mind


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

sup perry,how was da trip back?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@May 4 2009, 09:26 AM~13777949
> *sup perry,how was da trip back?
> *



GOOD RON DROVE LOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 4 2009, 08:35 AM~13777573
> *Some show pics!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 3 2009, 09:43 PM~13775276
> *thanks for everybody for coming to the show
> 
> i see everybody in
> ...


Had a good time homies. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 4 2009, 09:19 AM~13777900
> *More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FULLYCLOWNIN, low350, kandychromegsxr

HEY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING THIS WEEKEND HOMIE 
YOU NEED TOO RIDE DOWN AND HANG OUT MORE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 4 2009, 08:10 AM~13777405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 4 2009, 08:31 AM~13777982
> *FULLYCLOWNIN, low350, kandychromegsxr
> 
> HEY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING THIS WEEKEND HOMIE
> ...


hell yea no problem. had a good time at the strip club thanks for the dances lol. next time we'll hit up the dirty spots :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

Bounded getting down at 5 D mayo show


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 2 2009, 09:23 PM~13767468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 4 2009, 09:37 AM~13778062
> *hell yea no problem. had a good time at the strip club thanks for the dances lol. next time we'll hit up the dirty spots :biggrin:
> *




HELL WE HAD FUN THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS LOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE PICS............................KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I posted some pics over here :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474573


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great show .. real good to see all you guys.
TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2009, 12:02 PM~13779420
> *:cheesy:
> *



AND WHERE WAS YOUR ASS AT ???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@May 4 2009, 12:12 PM~13779500
> *Cinco de mayo, pictures courtsey of Dylan Castillo....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@May 4 2009, 12:14 PM~13779526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

perry delete the [quote} thing that the end of the posts and the pics will be bigger


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@May 4 2009, 12:18 PM~13779557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@May 4 2009, 12:21 PM~13779576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient+May 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13779722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

had a great time out there good to see everyone :wave:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 4 2009, 04:14 PM~13780601
> *had a great time out there good to see everyone :wave:
> *



X100

GREAT WEEKEND! 

SOME QUALITY RIDES OUT THERE YESTERDAY!


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 4 2009, 03:35 PM~13780824
> *X100
> 
> GREAT WEEKEND!
> ...


X 1001


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@May 4 2009, 03:30 PM~13781467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

WHOOOOO, that was an awesome time!!!!!

Those pictures are sick and the show was great, thank you again for having SERVIN'EM out and make sure you check out that footage on the next DVD :biggrin:  

I always love covering this show :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Great Show Lowyalty. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

look like a great show dayum i missed a good one, NEXT YEAR ill be there!
Congrats to lowyalty cc/bc 4 throwing a GREAT show!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 4 2009, 02:55 PM~13779869
> *AND WHERE WAS YOUR ASS AT ???
> *





Thats What Happens When You Deal With Flakers Who Rank Out At The Last Minute... :angry:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2009, 06:23 PM~13783409
> *Thats What Happens When You Deal With Flakers Who Rank Out At The Last Minute...  :angry:
> *



damn sucks for you should have road with me :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2009, 05:23 PM~13783409
> *Thats What Happens When You Deal With Flakers Who Rank Out At The Last Minute...  :angry:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hey we hope everyone had a great time at our show. Its evident that more "SHOW" cars are attending...rmember that this is still a new show at only 4 years old and growing bigger every year. We learned a lot this year about a lot of diff things and one in particular that we want to share with other clubs planning their shows. MAKE SURE YOU COVER ALL CLASSES, and differentiate between SHOW, and STREET. This will prevent a lot of confusion between individuals ((NO PUN INTENDED)) and clubs. Overall we consider this one of our most elaborate showings and again thank everyone for attending.

Thanks again!!!!

Eric "SUGE NITE"
Lowyalty Secretary


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ME & CHOLE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE IN N.C. THANKS TO RUBEN & HIS BEAUTIFUL FAMILY FOR THE INVITE, ALSO TO LOWYALTY C.C.FOR THE GOOD TIME....PAULY


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

MAD PROPS FELLAS.. WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 5 2009, 09:06 AM~13789310
> *Hey we hope everyone had a great time at our show. Its evident that more "SHOW" cars are attending...rmember that this is still a new show at only 4 years old and growing bigger every year. We learned a lot this year about a lot of diff things and one in particular that we want to share with other clubs planning their shows. MAKE SURE YOU COVER ALL CLASSES, and differentiate  between SHOW, and STREET. This will prevent a lot of confusion between individuals ((NO PUN INTENDED)) and clubs. Overall we consider this one of our most elaborate showings and again thank everyone for attending.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!
> ...


Can you PM me Ruben # ?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

REALLY NICE CARS.............SORRY STREETSTYLE CC DID NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.......................CAR SHOW LOOKED BAD ASS


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13796883
> *REALLY NICE CARS.............SORRY STREETSTYLE CC DID NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW.......................CAR SHOW LOOKED BAD ASS
> *


AND IT WAS........


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 6 2009, 03:43 AM~13800356
> *AND IT WAS........
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 4 2009, 09:07 PM~13783843
> *damn sucks for you should have road with me  :biggrin:
> *




Will Have To Do From Now On. :rofl:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

yo lowyalty your show was official!!!!!!!! fo shooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 7 2009, 08:56 AM~13812739
> *nice pics
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@May 8 2009, 08:10 AM~13824384
> *THANK YOU!
> *


love them


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

old man





















































PAYASO'S49


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 8 2009, 05:54 PM~13830808
> *old man
> PAYASO'S49
> *


was up old man it was nice talking to you at the show you did a good job.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 8 2009, 07:56 PM~13830822
> *was up old man it was nice talking to you at the show you did a good job.
> *


i try  


you see roy face when he won :biggrin: 
he was like hno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT RIDES FELLAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 8 2009, 05:58 PM~13830835
> *i try
> you see roy face when he won :biggrin:
> he was like hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@May 8 2009, 07:58 PM~13830835
> *i try
> you see roy face when he won :biggrin:
> he was like hno:
> *


  I MUST HAVE STILL BEEN STRESSED FROM PUTTING MY CAR TOGETHER IN 6 DAYS WITH WITNESSES


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looked like it was a good time :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@May 7 2009, 08:01 AM~13812526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------

